# Replacing 1-3/8" interior doors with 1-3/4" doors...



## dhman06 (Aug 19, 2018)

I have a rental property where the tenant's bedroom is right next to the kitchen and the husband has been complaining about noise from the kitchen spilling over to the bedroom when he tries to work from home.

So I ordered a high STC interior door from Jeld-Wen and told the sales guy to give me the best door possible by giving him just the width and the height of the door. I got the door on Friday and when I tried to install it yesterday, it turns out that the existing interior door is 1-3/8" thick, and the door I bought is 1-3/4". I just got the slab, not the complete pre-hung door. What would be the best way for me to go about retro-fitting the door, short of completely replacing the jamb? I can't return the slab since it was a custom order.


----------



## Nealtw (Jun 22, 2017)

dhman06 said:


> I have a rental property where the tenant's bedroom is right next to the kitchen and the husband has been complaining about noise from the kitchen spilling over to the bedroom when he tries to work from home.
> 
> So I ordered a high STC interior door from Jeld-Wen and told the sales guy to give me the best door possible by giving him just the width and the height of the door. I got the door on Friday and when I tried to install it yesterday, it turns out that the existing interior door is 1-3/8" thick, and the door I bought is 1-3/4". I just got the slab, not the complete pre-hung door. What would be the best way for me to go about retro-fitting the door, short of completely replacing the jamb? I can't return the slab since it was a custom order.


 The hole for the latch would have to off center and the hinges will have to be moved in to match where they be on the old door.
Perhaps you will need hinges with a longer reach. 
You would match what is left between the hinge and the other side of the door.


----------



## dhman06 (Aug 19, 2018)

Nealtw said:


> The hole for the latch would have to off center and the hinges will have to be moved in to match where they be on the old door.
> Perhaps you will need hinges with a longer reach.
> You would match what is left between the hinge and the other side of the door.


I'm just wondering if I can just get away by having longer hinges. If you look at the attached picture, even though the edge that the hinge sits on measures 1 3/8", there's still 3/4" area behind it. I'm wondering if I can just use that to fill in the rest of the gap and use longer hinges.


----------



## Nealtw (Jun 22, 2017)

dhman06 said:


> I'm just wondering if I can just get away by having longer hinges. If you look at the attached picture, even though the edge that the hinge sits on measures 1 3/8", there's still 3/4" area behind it. I'm wondering if I can just use that to fill in the rest of the gap and use longer hinges.


 take that same picture with a hinge in it.


----------



## dhman06 (Aug 19, 2018)

Nealtw said:


> take that same picture with a hinge in it.



As you can see the hinge is sticking out to the extended area


----------



## Nealtw (Jun 22, 2017)

Forget about the 3/4 in the background.
See the distance from the hinge to the door stop on the right about 1/4".
Now see the same space on the door is slightly less. ??
That ?? measurement is the important one to transfer to the new door, 
It looks like you may have 13/4 from this edge of the door to the barrow of the hinge, If you do that hinge will work.


----------



## dhman06 (Aug 19, 2018)

Nealtw said:


> Forget about the 3/4 in the background.
> See the distance from the hinge to the door stop on the right about 1/4".
> Now see the same space on the door is slightly less. ??
> That ?? measurement is the important one to transfer to the new door,
> It looks like you may have 13/4 from this edge of the door to the barrow of the hinge, If you do that hinge will work.


I don't think that's 1 3/4 though. That's more like 1 1/2" on that leading side from edge to edge


----------



## Nealtw (Jun 22, 2017)

dhman06 said:


> I don't think that's 1 3/4 though. That's more like 1 1/2" on that leading side from edge to edge


 You picture shows 1 3/8 and then the barrow looks more than 1/2 of the 3/4 in the back ground??? The barrow is way out from the face of the door. if it is 3/8 you are good to go.


----------



## dhman06 (Aug 19, 2018)

Nealtw said:


> You picture shows 1 3/8 and then the barrow looks more than 1/2 of the 3/4 in the back ground??? The barrow is way out from the face of the door. if it is 3/8 you are good to go.


Oh I see what you mean. I didn't even think about that. Thank you!


----------

